# Is chamber music easier to connect with live compared to symphonic?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What are your thoughts? I feel it is easier to feel the energy of chamber music, it just sounds more inspired to me.

I know it depends on who's performing, but as a general statement, what do you think?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> What are your thoughts? I feel it is easier to feel the energy of chamber music, it just sounds more inspired to me.
> 
> I know it depends on who's performing, but as a general statement, what do you think?


I do love the intimacy of hearing a string quartet live. It feels very personal
I took a class of kids to watch a SQ performance at the RNCM years ago and they loved it even if they weren't all sold on the music. A few of them said they really "felt" the music. Currently SQs take up over 75% of my current listening.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Merl said:


> I do love the intimacy of hearing a string quartet live. It feels very personal
> I took a class of kids to watch a SQ performance at the RNCM years ago and they loved it even if they weren't all sold on the music. A few of them said they really "felt" the music. Currently SQs take up over 75% of my current listening.


Nice story! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> What are your thoughts? I feel it is easier to feel the energy of chamber music, it just sounds more inspired to me.
> 
> I know it depends on who's performing, but as a general statement, what do you think?


No, it's not.

For financial reasons (more bums on seats) it's usually performed in a huge concert hall meaning the sounds of elderly people coughing and spluttering are louder than the music.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

RogerWaters said:


> No, it's not.
> 
> For financial reasons (more bums on seats) it's usually performed in a huge concert hall meaning the sounds of elderly people coughing and spluttering are louder than the music.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

I heard a lot of chamber music performed at a smaller concert hall (200-400 seats) when I was in university. They were very different from the experience of watching orchestra playing at a standard large hall. Sometimes performers give eye contact to the audiance and even joke with other performer during inter-movement pause.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

It is sometimes performed in too large halls but in smaller settings there can be more of a connection. I think it also depends on how much one cares for the particular pieces.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

I prefer chamber music to orchestral, period.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My wife and I once had the pleasure about 7 years ago to attend a string quartet concert in a small local gallery here in Kampen. Total audience: ten. The string quartet, one of whom was born in Kampen, has since landed a recording contract (Dudok Quartet), with three CD's already available (link).

This was real chamber music in a very small and intimate setting - and we loved it.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

For me, chamber music is better enjoyed in a chamber, be it a recital in a small venue or the living room of a house. Headphones work for me as well, particularly when I am in an analytical mood.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Certainly easier to connect the sounds to the specific people making them.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

SanAntone said:


> I prefer chamber music to orchestral, period.


you prefer chamber music to orchestral music and period music? .


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

The audience is typically seated closer to a chamber ensemble in a smaller venue, at least pre-Covid. That adds to the intimate feel. Seeing an orchestra in a concert hall is more like seeing a rock band in a stadium.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

As a rule I prefer smaller ensembles. An orchestral version of a Beethoven string quartet eg. isn't my thing. In most baroque music I also prefer OPPP.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I think anyone that prefers chamber to orchestral for its intimacy must surely then prefer solo instrumental since that is as intimate as it gets.

I had a memorable experience making eye contact with Alfred Brendel from the first row once. He played through a piece to the end, no one applauded (they didn't know it was the end,) he looked around and casually went onto what was next.

I have had similar experiences at lied recitals in tiny auditoriums where only about a dozen onlookers interact with the singer and pianist (though everyone knows when songs end.) This was Schubert's concept of the Schubertiade, usually followed by cake and coffee or cookies and tea.

None of this makes big orchestral and/or vocal pieces any less thrilling or engaging for me, however. Just different.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I think you have to be careful about making generalisations about intimacy. Liszt's _Wilde Jagd_ is solo, but intimate is not the word; neither would I say that Horacio Radulescu's 4th quartet is intimate. On the other hand nothing is more intimate than Act 2 of Tristan.

Many many years ago I saw Bryn Terfel sing Jokanaan and there were times when it felt as though he was singing just for me , , ,


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Personally, I find symphonic music easier to connect with. I like chamber music fine, and number the Schubert quartets/quintets among my favorite pieces overall, but symphonic music (and tone poems, overtures, and the like) has a lot more "oomph" to it, sound-wise, and therefore arouses emotion more consistently for me. 

I am judging purely on listening to recordings, btw. My actual concert attendance has focused far more on the full orchestra.


----------

